# RIP Denman



## KautoStar1 (6 June 2018)

Sad news indeed.   Another Titan of the track gone.


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2018)

What a horse he waas. Didn't he have a wonderful retirement, though.
I thought he looked old in the RUK documentary prior to Cheltenham. (Or Aintree, one or t'other).


----------



## popsdosh (6 June 2018)

Indeed ! At least he had a decent retirement.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (6 June 2018)

I'm not usually sentimental but I actually shed a tear.  Saw him race many times, especially at Newbury.  Also lucky to see him having fun out with the Beaufort in his retirement.  Such a wonderful chap.


----------



## TelH (6 June 2018)

Denman's win in the 2009 Hennessy, quite possibly the best weight carrying performance I've ever seen. A great horse who was fortunate enough to have an equally great retirement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkZIUiasUqs


----------



## Goldenstar (6 June 2018)

He was a beauty ....a life well lived .


----------



## Love (6 June 2018)

Such a gorgeous horse. RIP Denman

ETA: just rewatched him winning the 2009 Hennessy Gold Cup as someone had shared it on twitter - goosebumps!


----------



## Snowfilly (6 June 2018)

What a wonderful horse he was, and what a beautiful life he led. Watching him beat Star in the Gold Cup was one of my favourite racing memories.

RIP big lad.


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 June 2018)

Oh how sad! I used to love watching him race and seeing him exercised in the area. Such a character too. Does anyone know what was wrong?


----------



## Orangehorse (6 June 2018)

Great horse, great memories and he had a lovely racing life and retirement.  Although he was 18, which isn't that old, he had a few injuries, he had a serious infection once that needed weeks of nursing and I suppose it just caught up with him.


----------



## scotlass (6 June 2018)

Fantastic, old fashioned type chaser.

Hopefully running free causing mayhem after being reunited with Kauto Star and Silviniaco Conti


----------



## lar (6 June 2018)

One of my all time favourite racehorses - still raises goosebumps watching him power down the hill at Cheltenham on his way to Gold Cup glory.


----------



## Chiffy (7 June 2018)

Sad to read this, one of my all time favourite racehorses. He had great career and a brilliant retirement. We will miss him.


----------



## millhouse (10 June 2018)

Rest in peace 'great man' - one of the modern greats!


----------



## humblepie (11 June 2018)

One of my favourites - absolutely gorgeous horse, used to go just to see him.  Very sad to hear the news and shed a few tears reading the Racing Post articles about him.


----------



## oldie48 (11 June 2018)

Such a special horse I only saw him race once but he's not a horse you could forget.


----------

